# Avtex 187DRS



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi,
The above is an 18.5 inch TV, digital, sat receiver, DVD combined £350 approx set. The picture quality is great the sat receiver is great the DVD not so good. Ours is brand new, one month, the DVD is playing up, using brand new DVDs, not pirate, it clunks and clicks and is not good. We have had a 16 inch Avtex before in our last motorhome and the DVD player in that was 85% as well.
I've tried the discs in another player and they are fine. 
Avtex have a good name for support in UK, my problem I'm in southern Spain for another 6 weeks.
Anyone with similar problems?
Regards
Clankie


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

If its just dvd,s use your other player and get in touch with Avtex when back in UK as they will send courier to pick up and drop off hopefully as they did with mine a couple of years ago, they have really class leading after sales


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No help to you but I had one changed once without a problem.....good luck with yours:smile2:


----------



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for your feedback, I don't doubt now they will sort us out when we get back. I think trying to pack so much kit into a very slim case might have something to do with it. The electronics don't move but the DVD player has mechanical components. For info, Eddie Vanbitz fitted a Satfi RV dome at the same time and I tuned to Astra 19 down here, we get Sky News, BBC international and other news channels down by Gib, very good I think. No Corrie thank goodness! Sorry Corrie fans!
Regards
Clankie


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

As a short term fix until you get home you could get a cheap external DVD player LIKE THIS and connect it to your Avtex.

I got ONE OF THESE last October from their store in Tarragona. It does all the necessary, has a very good picture with a 140 ° / 120 ° viewing angle and comes with a '12V adapter to connect to the car'. There's also a version with a built in DVD plus a 19" for a few Euro more but that one doesn't come with a 12 volt lead.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Clanky, we have an Avtex but not one with the sat receiver. When we went away last weekend my son put his new dvd into the Avtex and it wouldn't play or eject. We tried in vain to get it to eject even turning it on and off but no luck. the following morning I pressed eject and out it came.
My son put it in later that day and it worked fine. I think the dvd player in it is just a cheap unit.
Brian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do wonder if it was a faulty batch of DVD players.

cabby


----------



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Guys and Brian again, nice to hear from you again, I'm not having a lot of luck with this new van!! As in the feedback above having emailed Avtex, they were straight back and a phone call to them when they opened at 9.30GMT showed what good customer focus they have. They explained how to restore factory default via the source menu, I did but it was still faulty. They explained as soon as we are back in UK they will collect the set from my house, one day in workshop to fit a new DVD player and back to me next day Free of charge.
I am inclined to agree with Brian it might be a budget DVD player to start with. Our previous Avtex a 16 inch had a mind of its own and I suffered the same fault with a disc stuck in the player before Xmas in our old van.
I have purchased a Samsung DVD player locally in Sabinillas for 60 Euros and have wired it in with a HDMI plug, it works a treat, I even managed to put it in the cupboard by the TV. The controls with the remote as excellent and we have done Basin Trials. All ready for the movie tonight after dinner. Thanks for your comments it's a very good site, I only joined a couple of weeks ago. I don't actually know how to put in "thanks" yet!
Regards
Clankie (Mike)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Mike...there is no 'Thanks' only a 'Like'!!!!!!!!!!
Work in progress??


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> Mike...there is no 'Thanks' only a 'Like'!!!!!!!!!!
> Work in progress??


Yes there is, bottom right hand side of post box., marked THANKS.

.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I can only see little print:surprise::wink2:
Forgot 'they' installed it a short while ago:nerd::smile2:


----------

